# New "Internal Server Error" on Tivo web



## themitch (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi there

I have been using tivo web happily for a while now, but suddenly have developed an error whn I access certain pages, for example, when clicking on "Now Showing" I get the following....

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't open object (0x00030007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nst..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 58)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Does this mean anything to anyone?

Thanks in advance.

M


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Yup, it happens every so often though I don't know why (I guess memory issues but I'm not sure). Exiting TiVoWeb and restarting it from the command line will cure it.


----------



## themitch (Dec 9, 2004)

Restarting worked a treat, thanks a lot.

M


----------

